# Unfortunate young breeding



## daniel14 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi I have a question 
I know someone who bred a german shepherd at about 16 months old  
The dog is about 1 week away from having pups 
It's too late but what to do now? Any suggestions?
Also what are the consequenses of this MISTAKE?
Are there books you would recommend for beginners 
including, feed, whelping, etc?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My heart aches for this girl...too young


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This FB group is one of the best resources available especially their file section.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanineFertilityReproductionNeonateIssues/

The female is probably mentally too young, but physically she should be fine. Definitely not something any of us would encourage, but may not be a total disaster as long as the bitch owner is able to find some help so they don't panic during the whelping. They will also need good guidance after the bitch whelps to safely raise the puppies. Their vet also could be a good source of information or maybe they can find a good reproductive vet specialist in the area.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

That facebook group is great. A great whelping box is a kiddie pool. Not sure you can find one this time of year though. Have the vets number handy. Start taking rectal temperature twice a day and record it. When you have a significant drop that stays down you will have pups within 24hrs. Google bitch whelping, should have lots of resources for you to read up on.


----------



## daniel14 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi the female had pups 1-11-16. 
Thanks for your help. Because of being so young, do you have any special recommendations as far as feed?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Make sure she is getting a very good quality food (don't skimp or be cheap about this). She will start eating a lot after the first week especially between weeks 2-4 (when most people start to wean) so she may need to be fed several times a day to help her maintain her weight and to produce enough milk. You could add some extras to the food too like cottage cheese, hamburger, full fat yogurt, etc. 

How many puppies?


----------



## daniel14 (Jan 11, 2016)

Well she had 9 but there are only 4 still alive the rest of them died .
It's kind of too bad, but I guess she will only have to take care of the 4 now.
Is it true that a puppy food would be good for her? Thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some say to feed the bitches puppy formula because of the higher calorie and calcium content. Just make sure the owner doesn't skimp on quality. Even four pups can take a bitch down in weight and drain her resources.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I wonder because 5 of the 9 puppies died what the general health of the others is expected to be?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends on why they died.


----------

